# help plz!!!



## choko (Nov 13, 2003)

iem new here...and i have a 240..i was wanting to now if anyone had the paitn code for the stock orange on 350z....plz need...and i was wondering if its a pearl????


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

choko said:


> iem new here...and i have a 240..i was wanting to now if anyone had the paitn code for the stock orange on 350z....plz need...and i was wondering if its a pearl????


Le Mans Sunset

A17


----------

